# The Works of B.B. Warfield



## SmokingFlax (Apr 29, 2006)

I have to share my good fortune with y'all.

I happened to stop into a local Christian bookstore today and noticed that they had the entire 10 volume set of Warfield's works sitting on the 50% off table so...I couldn't resist grabbing them for the low, low price of $40.00.

I thought it was a steal even though I'm not too familiar with Warfield aside from the periodic recommendation of his stuff here on the PB.

Can anyone here point me to anything of his that they would HIGHLY recommend as I start skimming through these volumes???


----------



## Casey (Apr 29, 2006)

I am at present reading his history of the Westminster Assembly -- it's very detailed and at the same time readable and interesting. I've also read his article on "Christian mysticism," which was very interesting and helpful.

My professor in my Pneumatology class (Dr. Venema) recommended reading his critique of perfectionism, which he called the "death blow" to the movement, polemically speaking. He also said (along with Rev. Strange) that Warfield was a very, very gifted theologian. He said that he was in the same league as Dr. Bavinck, but that he (sadly) never wrote a dogmatic theology.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks Casey.

The volume on the Westminster assembly is the one that I happened to be skimming through first...'can't seem to get enough of those puritans. His volume on Calvin and Calvinism looks to be a good one too.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh no! I'm sinning! I'm envious!

Seriously, good for you! Gotta watch those sales!


----------



## Dave L (May 8, 2006)

Wow - what a great deal you got!

I have also picked up the Ages Digital version as well (I think it was $15), simply so that I can quickly search through them.

Obviously, if I want to READ them I'll turn to my hardbacks.


----------

